# Second Darkness [Pathfinder] IC



## Aeson (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome to Riddleport!

All of you have journeyed here for one reason or another. 

The whole city is abuzz with talk of The Blot. A blemish on the sky that appeared one day. Many scholars were here already to study artifacts like the Cyphergate that sits in the harbor. Word of The Blot brought many more. 

The other big news is that of The Gold Goblin and the "Cheat the Devil and Take his Gold" Tournament. After spending some time closed this event is marking the grand reopening of the gambling hall.

It is the 22 day of Lamashan. It's early afternoon and the busy city goes about its day around you.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 26, 2009)

Lyra sat at the table and ate her lunch, watching the people buzz around. She had arrived a couple of days earlier and was already somewhat familiar with the patron, so she idly chatted with the fellow while waiting for the half-orc druid. Judging by the route and travel plans that the elder druids had told her, the man should be arriving today. It shouldn't be too hard to recognise him once he did...


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2009)

*Rorgar*

A half-orc arrives at the Golden Goblin. Seeing the long line before the entrance he grumbles a bit and takes the last place. He wears heavy hide and fur and carries a backpack and some weapons.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1966108/Hi everyone. Picture of Rorgar is in the RG.


[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 26, 2009)

As the half-orc enters Lyra is quick to greet him. The only half-orc dressed like the druids couldn't be anyone but her mark. Rorgar of the Grove, I assume? The woman was impressive. Tall and muscled as an orc but nothing alike by looks. Her hair braided in the style of the barbarians from the hills and her clothing telling the same tale, it was obvious she was a stranger to the city.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2009)

*Rorgar*

ooc: I thought he was still waiting outside.

Rorgar musters the strange woman. She was as tall as him, maybe even a little taller. He didn't expect much from an obvious shoanti, as they tend to shun someone of his heritage. "And who are you? And make no mistake."

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 26, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Heh, I thought it wouldn't take too long for him to get inside...[/sblock]

I am Lyra Wailwind of the Skoan-Quah. A Skullwarden. I heard from your elders that you are on similar mission to mine and decided to seek you out. There is strenght in companions and this mystery is dark indeed. The woman sounds like she has practised the little speech in ahead.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2009)

*Rorgar*

Rorgar shrugs. "There is an old saying about gifts and sudden friends... Any way, do you know more? Our visions were strangely vague."

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Oct 26, 2009)

OOC: If it's okay with you guys I'm okay with speeding up the waiting so you may continue with the interaction.


You may use knowledge rolls to see what else you know.


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 26, 2009)

Claud walks into the Golden Goblin. He has heard it is a good tavern. He is worried about the "Blot" in the sky, but at the same time curious. He runs his hand throught his short brown hair and wonders if he should get anything to eat. He is not that hungry or thirsty at the moment and he is looking for some work to do so he can gather more funds to help with his traveling. 

He notices that there are a lot of people in the tavern, but two in particular stand out. A nearly seven foot tall Shoanti woman, and a Half-Orc are talking with one another, together they look to be quite an intimidating pair. Claud decides to ask the Shoanti woman if she knows who to talk to about finding work. It is really just an excuse for him to practice his skill in the Shoanti language, which he took an interest in, as he found it to be a fascinating language. He had spent many hours back home in Jula studying the language, but he had no one to really practice with.

Excuse me? Claud says in the Shoanti tongue to the woman. I am sorry for intruding on your conversation, but do you know of where I could find some good paying work around here? And do you know anything of this "Blot" in the sky?


----------



## Aeson (Oct 27, 2009)

Rolling for Rorgar 
Geography 1d20+4=21 Nature 1d20+4=22

You learn that the blot moves erratically. It follows an elliptical orbit traveling north over the town and south over the gulf, shifting north and south as the tide shifts. It's closest to town at high tide.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Lyra stares at the little man and tries to decipher what he is saying. It takes a moment for her to realise that he is speaking her own language, albeit with a very funny accent. "Ah, I'm sorry son, but we too are strangers in the city. I have only heard that the patron of this tavern is looking for hired muscle to keep the peace during this tournament. The blot however, as I was just telling my friend here, the bones have fallen in a very ominous pattern. I am here to seek more information about it myself."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2009)

*Rorgar*

Rorgar just opens the mouth as their talk is interrupted by the smaller man. Thankful that the woman replied in common, he finally answers: "Not much, just what can be seen from down here; It follows an elliptical orbit traveling north over the town and south over the gulf, shifting north and south as the tide shifts. It's closest to town at high tide. Look at nature first, before asking spirits, we always say."
 
[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 27, 2009)

Claud looks up at the Barbarian woman and smiles. He speaks again, but this time in the common tongue.

Ah, I see. And your Half-Orc friend here seems to know a bit about it. Claud thinks for a second before deciding what he wants to do. Would you mind if I joined you and your Half-Orc friend here? I am a Sorcerer, and while I am truly just beginning to master my art, I believe I could be of great use to you both.

_I think following these two could lead down some interesting paths. I might even be able to earn some gold as well._ Claud thinks to himself.


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2009)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb never considered himself claustrophobic (all those tight passages underground nerver bothered him one bit), but something about the throngs of a city always made him jittery and uneasy. And Riddleport's special blend of aggression doubled the effect. Why he thought he'd find anything about The Blot he didn't know. He just knew he needed out of the streets.

Shouldering his way to the closest doorway, the dwarf looked around until he found the name: The Golden Goblin. "Who names something after goblins?" he muttered, wrinkling his nose.

The crowd inside wasn't much better, and Nakeb was about to try the street again to find a sparser establishment when his keen ears picked up a bit of conversation about The Blot. 

"Now what are the odds?" the dwarf wondered aloud, glancing around to pinpoint the speakers. There. A half-orc and two humans. Shaking off the horrible bedtime tales his parents used to tell him about orc blood (_they used to tell you only fools became explorers, and you didn't listen to that, either. Be your own man_), Nakeb bumped his way through the crowd to interrupt.

"Pardon if I'm being rude--not used to people, really--but did I hear you talking about The Blot? Name's Nakeb Gutterik, and I came back to town to find out about that very thing."


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 27, 2009)

Claud looks at the Dwarf and then looks to the Human woman and the Half-Orc.

We do not know much really. The Half-orc seems to know the most about it. Oh, and I never told you two my name. Claud turns to the Human woman and the Half-Orc. My name is Claud. What are yours? He turns back to the Dwarf. Nakeb, is it? Nice to meet you.

_This looks interesting. I wonder if this Nakeb is interested in helping to deal with the Blot as well._ Claud thought to himself.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2009)

A tall skinny looking half elf wearing a dark gray monk's outfit enters the Goblin. As he looks around for someone to ask about work, he spots a group that seems a bit out of place. Moving closer, he hears that they are talking about the blot. Surreptitiously listening to their conversation for a few minutes, he determines that they appear to be forming a party to investigate it.

Although he actually came to the Goblin looking for work, he decides that this is a lot better opportunity. Therefore, shortly after Nakeb joins the group, he also approaches. "Excuse me, I could not help but overhear that you are investigating the blot. Could I offer my services? My family name is Chan and my calling name is Ti."


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 27, 2009)

Claud looks at the Half-Elf and laughs. I wonder if we will have the whole town wanting to join in soon. You would have to ask those two Claud points to the Human woman and the Half-Orc about it. They are the ones who seem to know the most about the Blot as it is being called.

_It looks like we have a little group forming now. He looks like a good warrior. I know he is a Half-Elf, but his Human parentage must be from far east._ Claud thinks to himself.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 28, 2009)

As the group is introducing themselves to each other you notice another person walking in your direction. He's a portly looking human with thinning dark hair and what looks like a key shaped hook where his left hand should be.

"Welcome. My name is Saul Vancaskerkin and this is my place. You all look like you're here for the security jobs. I only mention that because our normal clientle is...how can I put this...somewhat more stylish. We are in fact still looking for a few more. We expect the event tomorrow to be huge."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2009)

*Rorgar*

"First, my name is Rorgar, not 'Half-Orc' or Half-Human or whatever. Sorcerer huh? heard something about your kind. Not good things. What is the source of you power? Celestials? Abberations? Devils? Demons?... Undead?"

- After Saul's Entrance -

"So getting paid for staying in here, looking around and out for trouble? Another unexpected fortune. How much do you pay?" Rorgar asks, knowing that sounding to eager for the job would be suspicious.


[sblock=OOC]
Hi everyone. Picture of Rorgar is in the RG.


[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 28, 2009)

I apologize Rorgar. I will refer to you by your name from now on. The source of my power is the Wind. It speaks to me, and I harness it's power to produce all kinds of magical effects.

-After Saul's Entrance-

Ah, yes. I would not mind helping out some. I can offer my magical skills to help you maintain the peace here.

_It looks like I will be getting some paid work after all. I should be able to handle this._ Claud thinks to himself.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 28, 2009)

"Pleased to meet you Rorgar. So will you accept the offer of my services?"

- After Saul's Entrance -

"Good afternoon Mr Vancaskerkin. My family namer is Chan and my calling name is Ti. I did indeed come here looking for security work. I can disable people using my weapons, without causing permanent damage. However, I don't normally need them as I am proficient in unarmed combat. So what's the deal.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 29, 2009)

My normal pay for temporary security is 50 gold each. 

Saul looks at Lyra
I would love to see you in one of these, my dear. 
He walks back towards the bar and pulls out a sack. From the sack he takes out a pair of devil horns and fake bat wings. Also what appears to be red undergarments. 
All of my waitresses will be dressed in this little number.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 29, 2009)

Lyra blinks at the man... Pointing at the undergarments she giggles a bit. I doubt you have those in my size m'dear. But I have nothing against helping with security with my new friends.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2009)

*Rorgar*

"So, 50 gold? And we stay here? Do we work in shifts. Doesn't look like a place that closes in the evening?" Rorgar asks, his old instincts as a city 'rat' returning.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Oct 29, 2009)

It's one day only and for the entire day. If you take the job you'll want to get your rest now. It'll last until everyone loses or someone wins it all.


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2009)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb is baffled by the sudden offer of work, and allows the others to do the talking for a moment. He's just not used to all the talking, really; cave rats and bears aren't nearly as chatty.

"I don't suppose it hurts to stand around and keep folk in line while I get myself re-oriented to Riddleport," Nakeb says with a shrug. "And who knows, maybe there'll be a scholar or two in on this gambling, and I can pick his brain about the blot."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 29, 2009)

I like the way you think dwarf. Lyra says and pats the shorty on shoulder. I s'pose I should don my armor. For the image. No one wants to pick a fight with a shoanti prepared for war. She jokes and winks.


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 29, 2009)

Claud hides his face in his hands when Saul brings out the scandalous "clothes".

I will be willing to work for fifty gold for the day. Just tell me what I need to do.

_I really hope not every woman is going to be wearing those things._ Claud thinks.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 29, 2009)

On hearing the wages, Ti can't help showing his enthusiasm. "Count me in. When do we start? As for resting, is there anywhere here or do we need to find a room somewhere?


----------



## Aeson (Oct 30, 2009)

We have staff quarters. You're welcome to stay there.

Saul motions for a waitress to come over. She's wearing an outfit like the one offered to Lyra.
Please show these folks to the staff quarters.

She leads you upstairs.

The room has a small fireplace and 12 simple cots. 6 of which appear to be taken already. A curtained-off area holds a privy bucket and a window for emptying it.


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 30, 2009)

Claud goes to the nearest cot and lies down in it. He tries to avoid looking at the waitress.

Ahh, I finally get to lay down. It has been a tiring journey for me. I guess we should just try and get some rest for tomorrow.


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2009)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb smiles at the thought of a bed. "Can't remember last time I slept on more than a blanket," he says with a grin, and goes with the others to rest.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 30, 2009)

Ti moves to a free bed, unpacks his blanket and uses his backpack as a pillow. "A bit of floor would have done for me. But I'm not going to pass up a bed if ones offered." Good night all. Wake me when its time to go to work." After years of sleeping on floors, boards or the bare earth, Ti can sleep anywhere. So having a comfortable bed means that he falls asleep as soon as he lays down.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 1, 2009)

It's the next morning. Please let me know what your morning routine is.


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 1, 2009)

Claud wakes up and stretches. He then makes use of the privy bucket taking care of what every man need to do first thing in the morning. He notices that no one else is awake yet. He decides to leave them all be for now and to go downstairs and to see what it is that Saul wants him to do, and also about somewhere where he could take a bath.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 1, 2009)

Unless prevented by circumstances, Ti's morning ritual is unwavering. First he spends around half an hour going through his forms, then he attends to his ablutions before finally seeking out breakfast.

On the morning of the Golden Goblin tournament, Ti was woken by Claud, although he lay quietly for several minutes before deciding to rise. His first thought was that he would need to vary his morning ritual. Practicing his forms in the bunk room would not only wake his new colleges but would probable injure a number of them. Therefore after using the privy, Ti left the room looking for somewhere he could practice.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2009)

Lyra's morning rituals might seem somewhat unnerving to some as she produces a pouch filled with small bones from somewhere in her belongins. She lays the bones in a small spiral before starting prayers for her god.

After that she puts on her armor, adorned with etchings of roses and scarabs, and turns to the young sorceror. "Could you help me m'dear. These straps are easier to secure from that side of the armor."


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 2, 2009)

OOC: Okay, I guess I can say Claud has come back up to the room. After this he is going downstairs though.

IC: Claud looks at the Barbarian woman and goes to her side and secures the armor straps. 

How have you been doing this when you are alone? Claud asks.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2009)

"Ah, it is possible, just takes some time" Lyra answers as she adjusts the shoulders. "Thank you son" She couldn't actually have been more than few years older than Claud, but she had a motherly tendency to call every young man "son". After they are finished, she heads downstair with the sorceror.

[sblock=OOC]Heh, sorry Galeros... I was still half asleep as I wrote that and I didn't register your earlier post .[/sblock]


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 2, 2009)

Claud notices the Barbarian woman calling him "Son" even though she is not much older than him. 

_She must be the type who calls every male who is younger than her son. She is quite pretty, but I do not think she is my type. I still need to find out where I can bathe too._ Claud thinks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2009)

*Rorgar*

Rorgar prepares the blanket, that it looks like he is lying under it, but sleeps behind the bed. He starts the morning with praying to the primal spirits of the wild, asking them for help and guidance. Then, he searches for the others, especially this sorcerer and the shoanti.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Nov 3, 2009)

Saul enters the room as everyone is getting ready. 

Today is the big day. You're all on guard duty. Your job is simple. Make sure nothing is broken, killed and most importantly stolen.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 3, 2009)

Morning passes into mid afternoon. People start filing into the gambling hall. 


“Welcome, one and all, to the Gold Goblin Gambling Hall and your chance to cheat the Devil and win back not only your soul but all of his gold as well.” He says this last as he pats the large chest before which he stands. “I'm Saul Vancaskerkin proprietor of this fine establishment and your host for tonigh. I hope you found your reception by the Devil’s lovely temptresses suitably entertaining.”

This is met by a general murmur of laughter and a few catcalls.

“Let’s take this moment to thank Old Scratch himself for attending this event. Not only did he loan us these lovely, dark angels, but he also emptied the deepest vaults of Hell itself to provide the gold for this tournament.”

With this, Saul directs the crowd’s attention up to the imp in the birdcage. At the sudden attention, Old Scratch flies into a flurry of rage, banging the cage bars, spitting, howling, and screaming vile epithets in Infernal at all assembled. His theatrics are received with guffaws and even a smattering of applause. As the crowd dies down, Vancaskerkin continues.

“Of course, he plans on replacing what he loses in gold with the souls of those of you who don’t win. The tournament rules are quite simple—as you play, you’ll earn more chips. And with those chips, you’ll be able to bribe your way out of the current Hell you’re trapped in, working your way down deeper until you get to Old Scratch’s treasury. Currently, all of you are Old Scratch’s prisoners in the first of the Hells, Avernus. If you want to work your way down to the ninth circle, you need to win games and more chips. Golden eyes, a silver teeth or copper hearts, these bits of flesh and bone are what the devils use in Hell for currency, and they’re what you’ll need to pay in order to bribe your way into the next layer of hell. The first player to win a game after reaching Nessus not only keeps his winnings for that game, but also earns back his soul and the ten thousand silver coins that the Devil put up for this tournament. You can, of course, decide to cash out your winnings at any time you want, but if you do, or if you run out of money entirely… well, that means Old Scratch gets you.”

Vancaskerkin grins evilly and the caged imp cuts loose with another profane tirade. “And that earns you the Devil’s Mark and an escort out of the game hall until the tournament is over. What, you ask, exactly is this Devil’s Mark? Well, it’s something too utterly horrible to even contemplate. The forfeiture of your very soul, it is. But I suppose I can show you what it is—gods know I more than deserve the Devil’s Mark. In fact, better make it two, girls!”

With that, the two succubi accompanying him lean over and each firmly plants a kiss on Saul’s cheek with her ruby-red lips. When they pull away, their lip rouge has left clearly visible prints in the same shocking red on his cheeks. Saul beams as he cries out, “The Devil’s Mark, everyone!” which is greeted by a flurry of shouts, catcalls, and hoots. “Now, let’s cheat the Devil and take his gold!” which prompts one more rabid flurry from the imprisoned fiend above, and with that, the tournament begins.


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 3, 2009)

Claud looks around confused as he sees Saul come out and announce the start of the games.

_I guess I will have to wait for that bath. I guess we are just supposed to make sure no one starts any trouble. Well, more trouble than these games already look to be._ Claud thinks.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 3, 2009)

Among the crowd milling in was one Remili Tessaro, a somewhat dashing young man with a great love of the 'finer things in life'.  He had come to the town for the tournament, and revelled in the chance to win a large sum of wealth with which he'd need never work again, unless he felt the urge.  It would be much easier than skulking about robbing, or conning people out of their gold, and would involve... hopefully less fighting.

The young man grins, observing the proceedings with a keen eye, marking the rules in his memory, so that hopefully he can take advantage of others who paid less attention, or possibly trick a few into breaking the rules to secure advancement.  After all, he WAS here for himself.


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2009)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb is slow to move. 

"Not used to sun this early," Nakeb grumbles as he finally rolls out of bed. "I can ease into sun when I'm back at the caves. Well, no use complaining," he finally decides, readying himself with the others. 

He eats whatever might be made available, and readies himself for duty. His armor isn't nearly as impressive as the Shoanti's, but he tightens and straps it in place with an ease that shows this isn't his first time. 

As the games begin, he starts to fidget a bit in the building crowd, but he takes a deep breath and forces a smile. 

"Alright, then, on the lookout for trouble, yes? Think I'll wander ... that way," he points to the right. "Anyone want to join me, or should we all wander on our own? We should probably have a signal in case we need to call in reinforcements, though, yes?"


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 3, 2009)

Claud looks at Nakeb and gets closer to him.

I think that everyone is just trying to look out for any potential troublemakers. I am not sure what exactly we are supposed to be doing other than guard duty.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 4, 2009)

Leaving her sword behind the bar, just in case, Lyra takes to wandering the hall, looking around and trying to memorise the rules of the game. Knowing the rules might make it easier to spot cheaters...


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 4, 2009)

In response to Nakeb's final comment, Ti replies "We really need to circulate, so we should all wonder about on our own, I think. As for a signal in the event of trouble. I think that it should be obvious." This latter is said with a chuckle.

Ti wonders around the gambling hall keeping his eyes open for anyone who is acting oddly. While making a mental note of anyone who is carrying weapons, especially concealed ones. At the same time he also keeps his ears open to see if he can pickup any snippets of interesting information.

[sblock="OOC"]Sense Motive=+7, Perception=+11[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2009)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



ghostcat said:


> In response to Nakeb's final comment, Ti replies "We really need to circulate, so we should all wonder about on our own, I think. As for a signal in the event of trouble. I think that it should be obvious." This latter is said with a chuckle.




Nakeb shrugs. "Just remember, dwarves don't waste all that energy getting tall," the spelunker says, "So just make sure there's lots of noise for me to follow." With a wink, the dwarf moves off into the crowd, on the lookout for trouble.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 6, 2009)

Can I get perception rolls from everyone?


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 6, 2009)

OOC: Err, Invisible Castle is down again. I guess you could make the roll for me. It would be 1d20+1 for me.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 6, 2009)

OOC: 1d20+6 for me.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 6, 2009)

IC still down, so d20+11 for me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2009)

*Rorgar*

Rorgar is obviously overwhelmed by the crowd.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception (1d20+9=10)

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2009)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

((OOC: Perception check (1d20+8=22)

I'm assuming there are neither drow nor stonework involved, but if so, then the check is 24))


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 8, 2009)

OOC: Perception Check: Roll Lookup


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 9, 2009)

Lyra is somewhat overwhelmed by the crowd but tries to keep her eyes open.

1d20+7=15


----------



## Aeson (Nov 9, 2009)

[sblock=Nakeb & Remili] You see a man in the lavatory. The door's open only a little bit. He appears to be using a scroll.[/sblock]

[sblock=Lyra & Ti] You see a woman near a card table drop her chips on the ground. She's well dressed and has a patch over one eye. [/sblock]

[sblock=Claud] You see a man pulling a weapon. He's dressed in common clothes. He's standing near the front door not too far from you.[/sblock]

The crowd was a bit too much for Rorgar.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 9, 2009)

Remili looked about, seeking someone who appeared to be staff at the event.  Once he found someone he was fairly certain was intended to be enforcing the rules, Remili questioned in a subtle voice as he drew near.

"Is magic a valid tactic at this event?"


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 9, 2009)

Claud notices the person pulling the weapon and immediately moves a little closer.

_I know this may be a little foolish, but I must stop him from causing any harm to anyone, even if it gets me hurt. And I do not want to accidentally hit anyone with my lightning blast._ Claud thinks.

Claud murmurs the words to a simple spell and casts a light spell on the man's clothes.

OOC:Okay, I got confused with my PBPs. Hehehe...

Claud is going to cast a Light spell on the man with the weapon to illuminate him so that even if he tries to make a break for it it will be easy to see him. It says the effect is immobile, but can be cast on a movable object. I guess his clothes count as a movable object? I am not sure of the lighthing in the tavern, but it is all I can think to do right now.

IC: Everyone! Man with a weapon drawn here, right at the entrance! Claud yells.


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2009)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb frowns as he catches sight of what's going on in the unclosed lavatory. He looks around to try to catch the eye of one of his fellows, but all the damnable Talls around don't make that especially easy.

"Signal should be obvious..." he mutters, shaking his head, but moves to knock on the door.

"Sir, I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask you to stop your casting, please," he says in his best gruff voice. 

[sblock=OOC] Intimidate +5? Not sure if it's applicable here.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 10, 2009)

Lyra was about to head to pick up and hand the chips to the woman but then she hears Claud yelling a warning. Moving closer she takes a closer look at the man.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 10, 2009)

Nakeb: 100 xp for bringing teh funnah.

As you approach the door he turns and gestures through the opening. 

Everyone but Nakeb, because he was looking away, make a will save. 
With the pointing of his finger you hear a small boom or pop. Everyone else sees fireworks erupt from a brazier on the far wall.


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 10, 2009)

OOC: Will Save roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2316361/


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 10, 2009)

Things were fairly quite and Ti was looking around thinks that this was money for old rope, when suddenly everything starts happening at once.

Ignoring the woman who had dropped her chips, Ti was just about to go assist Claud, when the whole room exploded. Thinking fast, Ti decides that the dropped chips were possibly a signal. However, while the lady needs to be keep under observation, the armed man is more of an immediate threat. Therefore, Ti continues to approach the man marked by Claud. 

[sblock=save]Will save for fireworks (1d20+6=20)
I am assuming that 20 is a save, if not let me know and I will edit the above.[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 10, 2009)

[sblock=Will save]
1d20+1=19

I can't really do an IC post until I know whether Remili resisted whatever it was, or if he was affected... since if he isn't affected, he wouldn't notice it, would he?
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2009)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Aeson said:


> Nakeb: 100 xp for bringing teh funnah.




((OOC: Hooray funny.  ))



> As you approach the door he turns and gestures through the opening.
> 
> With the pointing of his finger you hear a small boom or pop. Everyone else sees fireworks erupt from a brazier on the far wall.




Hearing the commotion, Nakeb sets his jaw, kicks the door open and draws his pick from the sheath he's made it on his back. 

"That's enough of that," the dwarf growls. "Now drop the scroll and anything else you have that goes boom or hurts people, or they'll have to use that chamber pot behind you to carry off what's left of your skull!"


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 11, 2009)

Will save: 1d20+5=14


----------



## Aeson (Nov 11, 2009)

Those that made a DC 13 or higher are not blinded by the spell. Those that did not make it are blinded as bright light springs forth from the brazier.


Around you scores of people start crying out as though they were struck by the gods. It becomes a madhouse as people start wondering around blindly. Some fall to the ground while others seem to be fine. 

Those that can see also see that there are 6 men that are not guards with swords drawn. They're moving in the direction of the chest of gold. As is the one eyed woman.

Nakeb, you can take a swing at the caster.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 11, 2009)

OOC: Is there any staff unblinded and acting rationally behind the counter?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2009)

*Rorgar*

Rorgar sees the bright light, then ...

[sblock=OOC]
Will save (1d20+7=13)
Not my best rolls...

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Nov 11, 2009)

13 is what you needed. You see the lights but are unaffected. 

Once Nakeb takes his swing the suprise round is over. Roll for initiative. 

ooc: Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 11, 2009)

(If Remili sees those men going for 'his' gold, he's definitely not gonna be happy.)

[sblock=Initiative]
1d20+6=12[/sblock]

Seeing the light but not being blinded, he noticed some men and a woman headed for the chest with the spoils.  "That's my gold!  No body cheats me!" He scowled, drawing his bow and readying to attack the cheats!

[OOC: I realize that this would be what Remili is doing on his initiative  I'd also like Remili to attempt to blend into the crowd, in case anyone is looking for him.]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Although he originally intended to confront Claud's target, Ti notes that the woman, who he now considers to be the ringleader, has declared her hand and is going for the gold. Therefore, he will move to intercept her. Should any of her henchmen will try to stop him, Ti will attempt to tumble passed them. 

[sblock="Initiative"]Golden Goblin Initiative. (1d20+3=15)
Acrobatics +8[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2009)

*Rorgar*

... the unfolding mess. But it still takes some time for him to see clearly.

[sblock=OOC]
initiative (1d20+4=5) 
Better now than for a save...

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2009)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

When the caster doesn't fall directly to his feet, Nakeb falters slightly. He's clearly being criminal, but the dwarf isn't sure a pick through the gut is the approriate response. Instead, he turns the weapon and aims its handle at the base of the man's neck, hoping to knock him out. 

His efforts, unfortunately, are less than graceful.

[sblock=OOC]As above, not sure casting a distracting spell for committing some theivery is something Nakeb would be ready to kill over. Tried a nonlethal attack (-4 penalty is included in the roll), which was pretty pitiful. 

(nonlethal) pick vs. caster, surprise round. (1d20=4, 1d6+2=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 12, 2009)

OOC: I am blinded right now. Should I roll initiative like the others are doing?

Here is the roll just in case.

Roll Lookup


----------



## Aeson (Nov 13, 2009)

Nakeb takes a swing at the caster and misses. Maybe the flash of light did affect him. 

Initiative order
Nakeb
Ti
Bad guys
Remili
Lyra
Claud
Rorgar

Claud you're in the order in case someone can dispell or the fight lasts longer than the spell. Until something happens to end the blindness we'll just skip you.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 13, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> OOC: Is there any staff unblinded and acting rationally behind the counter?



ooc: I don't think I addressed this, sorry. 

There are several staff members that seem unaffected but don't look to be in a hurry to stop the thieves. You can see waitresses stumbling over people trying to get out of the way. Dealers and bartenders are hiding behind their bars or games. A few are trying to help others that have been injured or stricken. Saul is no where to be seen.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 13, 2009)

OOC: Init: Roll Lookup

As soon as Lyra can recover from the shock of the spell she turns to the bartenders. Hey, you. Hand me that sword from back there. She yels to one who knew she had left her sword behind the counter.


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2009)

((OOC: Initiative (1d20+5=18)

Sorry, forgot to roll that. Nakeb's going to hold his action, though, until he sees what the caster does. He'll definitely take an attack of opportunity if he sees any more casting.))


----------



## Aeson (Nov 14, 2009)

The initiative is up. Nakeb you go first. 

The casters path is blocked at the moment but the thugs and woman are attempting to move in closer to the money. Nakeb is within melee range so he can take a full attack. Claud and Ti are also within shot of the woman. Anyone else will have to make a full move to reach their target.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 14, 2009)

Ti grow up in a cloistered environment so does not have any inhabitation about attacking women. Therefore, he will move to block the women and punch her lights out. Unfortunately, he his completely off balance and his attack is completely ineffective.

[sblock="Mechanics"]Two-handed Attack: Initial attack on woman. (1d20=3, 1d6+1=5, 1d20=12, 1d6+1=2)[/sblock]


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 15, 2009)

Claud holds his hands to his eyes.

_Damn, I can't see a thing in here. It sounds like things have gone downhill now. I hope the others can deal with the problem quickly._ Claud thinks to himself.

OOC: These are just Claud's thoughts, I know he is not going to be doing much this battle.


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2009)

Aeson said:


> The initiative is up. Nakeb you go first.
> 
> The casters path is blocked at the moment but the thugs and woman are attempting to move in closer to the money. Nakeb is within melee range so he can take a full attack. Claud and Ti are also within shot of the woman. Anyone else will have to make a full move to reach their target.




Sorry, thought I covered that above. He's holding his action to see what the caster does. He's called for him to drop his scroll and any weapons and surrender. Since Nakeb's blocking the doorway, I assume the caster will either have to attack, cast, or try to Bull Rush him. I believe the latter two incur Attacks of Opportunity?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2009)

*Rorgar*

Rorgar readies his shield. Then electricity races down his outstretched arm, targeting the attacking woman. 

[sblock=OOC]
Move Ready shield.
Free: 5ft step towar woman.
 Standard: Lightning Arc (1d20+3=11, 1d6+1=2)

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Nov 16, 2009)

Nakeb stands waiting for the caster to twitch. Ti takes a swing but misses wide as a blinded customer bumps him. His second swing is a little closer but still misses. 

The woman casts a spell. Ti make a will save.
The caster speaks. Everyone on the ground. We only want the money. No one needs to get hurt. Hearing this many customers and staff fall to the floor. 
The thugs move to make unarmed attacks against the guards near the box of gold.

Claud seems to be struck blind.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 16, 2009)

[Will Remili need a stealth check to remain hidden?  Also, how far is he from the thieves?]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 17, 2009)

After getting her sword, Lyra chants a few words, blessing the guards with the favor of Pharasma. Death shall be swift. She whispers quietly.

OOC: Cast Bless. All allies gain +1 to attacks and saves.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 17, 2009)

Theroc said:


> [Will Remili need a stealth check to remain hidden? Also, how far is he from the thieves?]



 You can use stealth to move around. If you make a full move you'll reach any one of the thieves but at a -5. You can do at half speed for no penalty but will take another round to reach anyone.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 17, 2009)

Aeson said:


> You can use stealth to move around. If you make a full move you'll reach any one of the thieves but at a -5. You can do at half speed for no penalty but will take another round to reach anyone.




[sblock=OOC]
I don't need to 'reach' them, I need to shoot them.  Remili is going to use his bow to fire at them.  How far does he need to move in order to be within 30' of the bandits?  Once Remili's there, I can fire at one of them.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Nov 17, 2009)

You can fire from where you are.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 17, 2009)

Will Save (1d20+6=13)

Didn't include Lyra's bless, as I didn't know if it applies.


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2009)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Aeson said:


> Nakeb stands waiting for the caster to twitch.




"I'll take that as a surrender," Nakeb says when the caster doesn't seem to respond. He drops his pack to the ground. 

"There's a climbing kit in there. You're going to reach in and pull out some rope so we make sure you're not going anywhere."

[sblock=OOC]I figure looking for the kit himself would qualify as distracting, but dropping the pack is a free action, so he'll let the caster be distracted, instead. [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 17, 2009)

Remili will shoot at one of the bandits closest to the treasure that he can get a clear shot to, knocking an arrow from his concealed location, and letting the arrow fly.

[sblock=Actions]
Fire an arrow at one of the bandits.
IC roll is Attack/Damage/Sneak attack damage
1d20+6=19, 1d6=2, 1d6=3
Given that they dunno I'm attacking, I'm guessing they'd be denied dexterity to AC, so that'd be 19 against FF AC, for 2-5 damage. 
Remili will then attempt to slip back out of sight after this, if possible, to remain 'undetected'.  What Stealth DC would I be shooting towards with that?
If Remili doesn't see a viable hiding route, he'll draw his rapier and advance towards them.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Nov 18, 2009)

Ti is stunned as a flash of light goes off in his face. Stunned for 1 round.
Remili takes a shot at a thug near the gold. He hits him square in the back as he trys to subdue the guard. The thug is hurt but still standing. Nakeb takes off his pack and tosses it at the feet of the caster. The caster studies the bag but seems not to comply. Rorgar starts chanting in his native tongue. Lightning flies from his outreached hand in the direction of the one-eyed woman. She barely has a chance to dodge as the lighning goes by. The smell of burnt hair is in the air.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 18, 2009)

With that we start the 2nd round. If there are questions or comments about previous round we can always retcon if needed.

Initiative order
Nakeb
Ti
Bad guys
Remili
Lyra
Claud
Rorgar


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 20, 2009)

Ti's opponent casts a spell and suddenly instead of attacking the woman, he takes a backward step. He grabs hold of his head and starts shaking it vigorously, as if trying to clear it.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 30, 2009)

The caster in the john speaks. Step aside. We don't want to hurt anyone. He takes a step back. 5ft step is all he can do. Nakeb make a will save.
The one-eyed woman sees Ti take a step back and she moves away to help the caster. 
5 of the thugs continue to take out the guards near the money. The one shot in the back turns looking for his attacker. Stealth roll to stay hidden.*

* If there is one already then there is no need. I may have missed it.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 30, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Invisiblecastle is down.  Remili has a +9 to his stealth check, if you would like to roll his check by hand.  If you'd like, I could roll via another method, but would be unable to link the results.  Lemme know if you want me to do the roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 1, 2009)

Lyra moves in to smash her sword to the closest enemy.

Attack +6, damage 2d6+3


----------



## jkason (Dec 1, 2009)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Aeson said:


> The caster in the john speaks. Step aside. We don't want to hurt anyone. He takes a step back. 5ft step is all he can do. Nakeb make a will save.




[sblock=OOC]IC is still down. Nakeb's will save is +4, +6 if this is a spell or spell-like ability. I'll hold off posting a response until I know the results of the save[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Dec 2, 2009)

Remili manages to stay hidden from his target. rolled 1 vs your 10 for stealth. bad rolls on both sides. Lyra steps up to take a swing at one of the thugs. The attack misses as he ducks. Nakeb sees a bright light go off in his face as the caster completes his spell. It seemed to have no ill effect.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 9, 2009)

Lightning springs forth from Rorgar once again. This time scoring a hit on the one-eyed woman. 

That ends the 2nd round.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 9, 2009)

Start of the 3rd round.


Initiative order
Nakeb
Ti
Bad guys
Remili
Lyra
Claud
Rorgar


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Start of the 3rd round.
> 
> 
> Initiative order
> ...




((OOC: Nakeb had to make a Will save. IC is still down, but I put the modifiers above (+4, +6 if vs. spell or SLA). I'm holding off actions until barring a result, since I'm not sure if failure would impact Nakeb's ability to act))


----------



## Aeson (Dec 10, 2009)

You must have missed it. You made the save. There was no ill effect.


----------



## jkason (Dec 10, 2009)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

((OOC: Found it. I usually read the boards with the 'White 2' style, so the white text didn't show up. Sorry 'bout that.))

Nakeb frowns at the attempt to disable him.

"That'll be enough of that!" the dwarf growls, trying to grab and restrain the caster. In his anger, however, he's not nearly as nimble as he might hope to be.

[sblock=OOC]Since the caster still hasn't made any kind of lethal attack, figured I'd try out the PF grapple rules. Sadly, Nakeb doesn't do so well, and still has to take an AoO for the attempt:

Combat Maneuver roll (grapple) (1d20+6=9)[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 10, 2009)

Shaking his head to clear it, Ti's senses slowly clear.

As his head clears he sees the woman is still standing and appears to be attempting to steal the gold. Ti quickly runs across the room and takes a flying kick at woman's head.

[sblock="Mechanics"]Chan Ti round 3 Attack / Damage (1d20+2=14, 1d6+1=6) 

I forgot Lyra's Bless, so that is 15 to hit.

Not sure if this is a hit or not.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Dec 11, 2009)

Nakeb makes an attempt to grapple the caster who manages to escape the dwarf's hold. The caster takes an unarmed swing at Nakeb but misses. 

Ti bounds across the room and takes a flying leap at the one-eyed woman. He connects to the back of her head. She falls to the ground unconscious and bleeding badly.

The thugs see the woman go down and attept to make their way to her. The caster sees her fall and begins casting a spell. Nakeb you can take an Attack of Opportunity.


----------



## Theroc (Dec 11, 2009)

_Oh no you don't..._ Remili muttered in his mind, knocking another arrow as he keeps within range for precise shots, preparing to loose another arrow on his chosen victim before attempting to fade into the shadows once more.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Keep within 30' of the thug Remili already shot
Standard: Loose another arrow at that same thug
(attack;damage;SA damage) 1d20+5=15, 1d6=5, 1d6=2
Attempt to remain hidden[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Dec 16, 2009)

Remili takes down the thug with a well placed shot.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2009)

Lyra is amazed at the effectiviness of her fellows as the thugs start dropping down. She steps in to protect the money coffer.

[sblock=OOC]Move to be next to the chest and take a swing at any thug who is either in the way or next to her when she reaches it. 1d20+6=21, 2d6+3=6[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2009)

*Rorgar*

Rorgar trows another ark at the enemies. (acting after Claud)

[sblock=OOC]

 Standard: Lightning Arc (1d20+3=11, 1d6+1=6) on the woman if she is still up after Claud's action. If not, on the other enemy caster.

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Dec 18, 2009)

Lyra takes a mighty swing at one of the thugs near the money. She scores a solid hit but he's still standing.
Claud continues to look a little out of sorts.
Rorgar sends an arc of lightning at the spellcaster after seeing the woman go down. To avoid hitting Nakeb Rorgar overcompensates and misses both of them and blasts the wall behind the caster.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 18, 2009)

Start of the 4th round.


Initiative order
Nakeb
Ti
Bad guys
Remili
Lyra
Claud
Rorgar

There are 5 thugs still standing, one of which is hurt, and the caster.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 18, 2009)

I hope this works.


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2009)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Aeson said:


> The thugs see the woman go down and attept to make their way to her. The caster sees her fall and begins casting a spell. Nakeb you can take an Attack of Opportunity.




"All right, no more nice guy!" the dwarf says as the caster begins to chant. No longer holding back, the dwarf swings his pick, catching the caster's side.

[sblock=OOC]AoO vs. caster. Pick attack; damage (1d20+4=18, 1d6+2=3)[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Dec 19, 2009)

Nakeb scores a hit as he takes a swing at the caster. 

You're up next so you get to go again.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 19, 2009)

Having taken out his primary target, Ti looks around for another. Seeing that the thugs are coming to him, he decides to wait for them to come, while making sure that they don't try to cure the woman.

[sblock="OOC"]Ready two-handed, unarmed attack on anyone who comes into attack range.
Two-handed attack/damage (1d20=9, 1d6+1=3, 1d20=2, 1d6+1=3)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2009)

((OOC: IC is down again. Nakeb's attack is +4, 1d6+2 damage))


----------



## Theroc (Dec 20, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Um... dunno if it's my turn but i'll post this now so I don't hold things up.[/sblock]

Remili would grin, nocking another arrow as he chose a new thief to execute for his crimes...

[sblock=Actions]
Remili would attempt to remain hidden, Stealth modifier=+9, then choose the next nearest bandit, remaining within 30', firing another arrow.

Attack bonus=+5 Damage=1d6+1d6(Sneak attack)[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Dec 23, 2009)

Nakeb takes a swing at the caster with his pick. He scores a hit. Ti take a couple of swings at the nearest thug but misses.

"I tried to be reasonable. You force my hand."The caster takes out a wand and speaks the command word as he touches Nakeb with it. Rolled 13 to hit touch AC. 3 points of damage on a 1d6 roll. The wand crackles with electricity. The thug that Ti swung at takes a swing and makes contact dealing 2 points of nonlethal damage. The thug nearest Lyra takes a swing at her and misses. 

Remili shoots at one of the thugs from cover and hits. It's a solid shot but doesn't take him down.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 23, 2009)

Lyra drops below the oncoming swing and swiftly retaliates with an upward thrust of her sword's handle.

[sblock=OOC] So IC seems to be down... Again... Anyways, just normal attack +6, dmg 2d6+3[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Dec 23, 2009)

We need to find a new way to roll dice and post the results if the site keeps going down.

Just a bit unclear. Nonlethal attack?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 23, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]







Aeson said:


> We need to find a new way to roll dice and post the results if the site keeps going down.
> 
> Just a bit unclear. Nonlethal attack?




No no. Normal attack, just described it that way.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Dec 23, 2009)

Lyra brings the sword up and guts the man like a fish. He takes a moment to look down as his insides are now on the outside before he falls.*

*still alive but dying.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 23, 2009)

Post removed cos I jumped the gun.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 24, 2009)

hold your horses. There are others that go before you can again.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 24, 2009)

Aeson said:


> hold your horses. There are others that go before you can again.




Sorry


----------



## jkason (Dec 29, 2009)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Aeson said:


> "I tried to be reasonable. You force my hand."The caster takes out a wand and speaks the command word as he touches Nakeb with it. Rolled 13 to hit touch AC. 3 points of damage on a 1d6 roll. The wand crackles with electricity.





"Reasonable? Robbing and blinding folk is reasonable?" teh ranger says, flummoxed. Then electricity cracks and he smells the ozone stench where his arm hair has been singed. Color rises in his face and he wraps his free hand around the pick handle. 

"And now you're trying to cook me? Not on your best day, you little hedge wizard."

With that, he swings the pick again, this time with the power of both of his stocky arms behind it.

[sblock=OOC]2-handed heavy pick attack. (1d20+4=16, 1d6+3=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Dec 30, 2009)

ghostcat, you could have left the post. I would have taken it as your action after Nakeb. No harm done.


Nakeb takes a swing at the caster with fury in his eyes. The caster shifts back just a little as the pick grazes his belly.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 30, 2009)

Ti tries to give the old one-two to the thug he is fighting. However, he is so shocked that the thug managed to to hit him that he just hits air.

[sblock=Mechanics"]Two-handed attack/damage (1d20=6, 1d6+1=4, 1d20=6, 1d6+1=3)[/sblock] 

OOC:
Original move reposted. I moved it so it would be in the correct order


----------



## Aeson (Jan 4, 2010)

Ti's swings prove ineffective as the thug dodges.

The thug becomes over confident and and tries a round house kick that misses. The other thugs make attempts to flee. The caster tries again to use the wand on Nakeb but Nakeb brings his pick up to block the wand just in time.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 5, 2010)

I noticed we skipped Rorgar and moved right into the 5th round. Rorgar if you'd like you can take your action before we continue.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 6, 2010)

Remili, you're up. Lyra wants to kick ass and chew bubblegum and she's all out of gum. Rorgar can take 2 actions to make up for missing out last round.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2010)

ooc: Sorry, just back from the holidays. How many lightning arcs has Rorgar remaining? He will throw them on the caster, if available.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 7, 2010)

You have 7/day. You used 3 so far. 4th round you were skipped. I'll let you use it twice in the 5th round to make up for it. The caster is within range.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2010)

*Rorgar*

Like a lightning storm, Rorgar releses more arcs at the enemy caster.

[sblock=OOC]

 Standard: Lightning Arcs (1d20+3=6, 1d6+1=4, 1d20+3=14, 1d6+1=5) on the other enemy caster, maybe the second hits.

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jan 7, 2010)

Remili would attempt to pick off one of the wounded bandits, giving preference to those who seem already injured, and are close enough for him to aim at more... vulnerable parts of the body.  Letting loose his arrow, the man attempted to exact vengeance for the attempted theft of his prize.

[sblock=Actions]
Shoot the most injured bandit within 30' if non are withing 30', hit the most injured one1d20+5=17, 1d6=1, 1d6=2[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Jan 8, 2010)

Electricity shoots from Rorgars hands. The first bolt misses the caster and nearly hits Nakeb in the back of the head. The second one finds its mark and takes the caster down.

Remili fires at the closest wounded thug he sees. His arrow hits and the thug goes down.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 8, 2010)

Lyra, once again looks around the falling thugs and then charges to hit the closest.

1d20+6=15, 2d6+3=11


----------



## jkason (Jan 8, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Aeson said:


> Electricity shoots from Rorgars hands. The first bolt misses the caster and nearly hits Nakeb in the back of the head. The second one finds its mark and takes the caster down.
> 
> Remili fires at the closest wounded thug he sees. His arrow hits and the thug goes down.




Nakeb starts as electricity arcs past his ear, and spins to see the source as the caster falls. 

"Oi! Appreciate the assist, but I think you fried a whisker or three with that one!" the dwarf says half-joking. Realizing the fight isn't over, he scans the room, trying to determine which of the opponents still in play is closest.

[sblock=OOC]If any of them are unobstructed, he'd prefer to drop his pick and take a bowshot on them. If there are no good shots, he'll weigh in with his pick attacking the closest.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Jan 9, 2010)

By now most of the noncombatants have moved out of the way. With their bosses down the thugs are fleeing. You have a clean shot to shoot any of them in the back.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 9, 2010)

Start of the 6th round. Claud you may act this round in your initiative order.

Initiative order
Nakeb
Ti
Bad guys
Remili
Lyra
Claud
Rorgar


----------



## jkason (Jan 11, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb drops his pick and takes a quick bowshot at one of the fleeing criminals. But a numbing in his fingers from the shock of the caster's wand leads to the arrow flying high above anyone's head. 

((OOC: Longbow attack; damage (1d20+5=6, 1d8+2=8)))


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 12, 2010)

Once again Ti tries to knock out the thug who is attacking him using a two-handed punch combination. However, maintaining guard over the leader's body is playing havoc with his co-ordination and he ends up punching air.

[sblock=Rolls]Round 6. Two-handed attack / damage (1d20=3, 1d6+1=3, 1d20=7, 1d6+1=6)
I don't know why I bother. IC really has got it in for me.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Jan 14, 2010)

Ti you're punched by the thug. He does 2 points nonlethal. The others make for the exits.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 16, 2010)

Taking an action fro Remili since he still seems to be MIA.

Remili notices the thugs fleeing and takes another shot at them. 1d20 +5=12, 1d6+1=3, 1d6=6 The shot sails over the head of the thug.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 16, 2010)

Aeson said:


> Taking an action fro Remili since he still seems to be MIA.




[sblock=OOC]
Nah, I'm here, just didn't realize it was my turn, sorry about that.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Jan 16, 2010)

Great.  Maybe you can do a better job with your action.lol


----------



## Theroc (Jan 16, 2010)

Aeson said:


> Great.  Maybe you can do a better job with your action.lol




[sblock=OOC]
You want me to do my own action instead of yours this round?[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm playing pretty loose here. I want everyone to have a chance and have fun. I'll hand wave things when I can. If you want to take my roll and the miss I'm ok with that too.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 18, 2010)

Remili raised his bow, taking another shot at the fleeing thieves.  No mercy!

[sblock=Actions]
Keep within 30' of thug, hidden by stealth.
Fire at nearest thug: 1d20+5=21, 1d6=2, 1d6=3[/sblock]


----------



## Wereserpent (Jan 19, 2010)

OOC: If Claud is able to act before they all leave, he is going to hit the closest thief with an electricity ray.

Roll Lookup

That is the roll to-hit.

Here is the damage roll.

Roll Lookup


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2010)

*Rorgar*

Not being vengeful and seeing that they left the money behind, Rorgar refrains from shooting them in the back. But he keeps watchful, if there is another danger and the first attack was only a ruse.

[sblock=OOC]

 full defense

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2010)

Lyra steps in to stand next to the chest and lowers the tip of her sword to the ground. Leaning on her sword she waits to see if anyone else wants to have a try.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 21, 2010)

With a cry of "No Mercy!" Remili takes another shot at a fleeing thug and hits him square in the back. Claud who finally gets his wits about him lets a bolt of electricity fly and hits one of the thugs but he keeps running. Rorgar and Lyra both take up overwatch positions and keeps a keen eye out for more trouble.


----------



## jkason (Jan 21, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb sighs as a good contingent of the troublemakers flees, but quickly busies himself with those remaining. He checks on the caster, trying to stabalize him as he calls to his companions.

If we let 'em all bleed out, there's no one to point us to the brains behind this little mess, right?"

[sblock=OOC]Untrained Heal check to stabilize. (1d20+3=21)[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Jan 22, 2010)

Nakeb is able to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"Please, anyone calm down and continue the games. The situation is znder control." Rorgar assures the patrons remembering the job he has taken.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 22, 2010)

Suddenly finding that his opponent has run off and that there is nobody else to fight, Ti turned his attention to the fallen woman. Although he has no healing skills, he can at least check to see if she is still breathing. "This one appeared to be the leader, I think she is still alive. Can anyone heal her so we can question her?"


----------



## Theroc (Jan 22, 2010)

"Bloody cowards, trying to steal my gold!"  Remili grumbled to himself, putting his bow away, trying to fade back into the crowd so as not to draw attention to the fact that he was armed within the confines.  He did not recall a rule against weapons, but people tend to look at it the wrong way when you look serious enough to use them.


----------



## Wereserpent (Jan 22, 2010)

Claud walks up to Lyra.

I am sorry I could not be of more help during the battle. It looks like things are starting to calm down somewhat now. Let us see what we can do about the situation now.

_Damnit! Why did I have to be so useless during the fight? Oh, right, that damned spell blinded me, I am still seeing spots because of it._ Claud thinks to himself.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"I will not channel the power of nature for her, but I can see if I can help her by myself." Rorgar says and treats the woman's wounds.

[sblock=OOC]
Heal (1d20+8=28)
nat 20... naturally out of combat...

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Jan 26, 2010)

Rorgar stops the bleeding. It'll be some time before she's able to answer any questions.

When questioned all the caster will say is "We were hired by some man. We didn't get a name. We were supposed to meet him at the warf when the job was complete."


----------



## jkason (Jan 26, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Once it's clear the caster will be of no further use, he makes sure to gag him in case he has any nasty spells that don't need his hands for casting. 

"Think we need to check in with the boss, yes? Not sure how well we did at keeping peace, I'm afraid, though at least they didn't get the gold. And if he's shutting down for the day after this, I think we might be wanting to take a stroll warfside." The last comes with a rakish wink.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 27, 2010)

Ti watches Rorgar administer first aid to the woman. "Well what do we do with her now? I suggest tying her up and putting her in the staff room. That way Mr Vancaskerkin can deal with her when she comes round." Ti will then ask one of the bar staff where he can find some rope or cord. He then ties the woman up, thinks a minute, remembers she is a magic user and gags her. "Can someone help me carry her to the staff area. We ought to move him as well. he says nodding to the castor.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 28, 2010)

Saul walks back into the room. What in the Abyss happened here? Saul looks around the room and sees the place is a mess as customers that stayed start demanding their money back. 

Saul then walks up to Ti. What are you doing? Why are you trying to tie them up? Were we robbed?


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven rogue*



Aeson said:


> Saul walks back into the room. What in the Abyss happened here? Saul looks around the room and sees the place is a mess as customers that stayed start demanding their money back.
> 
> Saul then walks up to Ti. What are you doing? Why are you trying to tie them up? Were we robbed?




"The money's fine," Nakeb assures their employer, "Though this lot--" here he nudges the bound and gagged caster with one of his feet--"and a few others who were faster were ready to get it no matter the heads they broke. They were organized. And they were hired, though we don't know who did the hirin' yet."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 29, 2010)

Ti prods the woman with his foot. "It looks like this one is their leader. But she's not the one who employed them.

Anyway, what shall we do with them? They are still alive."


----------



## Theroc (Jan 29, 2010)

Remili simply tried to find an innocuous place to place himself, quickly realizing he'd be spotted before he could slip away, due to the crowd disappearing in the scuffle, so he simply sat back down at a table(and put away his weapons), appearing to be waiting for things to resume.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 30, 2010)

Saul says "My people will take care of them. Why don't the 5 of you join me in my office? I think I have further use for you. I'm sure I can make it worth your trouble."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 30, 2010)

"I'm interested Mr. Vancaskerkin." say Chan Ti. "Lead the way"


----------



## Wereserpent (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah, I suppose I can talk to you later Lyra. Claud says.

Claud then approaches Vancercaskin.

I suppose I would mot mind hearing what you have to offer Claud says.

_This guy is a little odd. He does not seem to mind that a fight just broke out in his tavern._ Claud thinks to himself.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 1, 2010)

Indeed. Don't worry young man. The spell was sneaky one. Lyra pats Claud on the shoulder. Let's find out what the boss wants. She says as she walks after the others.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"As you wish. But don't be to rough to the woman... yet. I don't like to waste my healing talents." Rorgar confirms, ready to follow.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2383754/
[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb shrugs. "Well, that was a better reactinon than I'd expect," he says, brightening slightly. He then moves to join the others.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 2, 2010)

Walking past the rich looking man who had helped them, Lyra slaps him on the shoulder. You did well boy, why don't you join us?


----------



## Theroc (Feb 2, 2010)

Remili winced slightly at the slap, before smiling politely.  "I'm just here to play the games here and win my money... and... well... let's say I don't like cheaters..."  He said simply, looking about as if he expects everyone to return and the game to resume shortly.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think the games will continue for a while, but it's your call. I bet the owner is grateful for your help though. Lyra says and heads after the others.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 5, 2010)

Saul looks at Remili. "You took great pains to stay unnoticed.Come with us if you'd like. I might be able to use you also."

Saul leads everyone to his office. "Have a seat folks."
He takes a seat himself and begins. 
"Back in my misspent youth I was involved in a gang here in town. Actually I was the leader of said gang for some time. That's all behind me now. I'm a business man now. 

I recognize the spell caster you fought. I believe his name is Angvar. I've seen him around. He's the leader of a group of small time thugs. I'm not suprised he tried to pull something. 

This is why I asked you here. I could use people like you working with me. Sometimes stuff like this happens and I need someone I can trust to take care of it. Maybe even catch them before it happens. I'm willing to pay each of you 10 gold pieces a week plus a cut of the weekly earnings here at the Gold Goblin."


----------



## Wereserpent (Feb 5, 2010)

_I am still suspicious of this guy, but maybe I can work for him and see what he is up to. Keep an eye on him._ Claud thinks to himself.

I am willing to work for you, Mr. Vancercaskin. Claud says.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 7, 2010)

This was just the sort of offer that Chan Ti was looking for when he approached the Golden Goblin. So of course he is extremely interested. However, it never hurts to play hard to get and anyway he needs a place to stay and he knows that Saul has the staff room. "Throw in accommodation and I'm in. he says.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 8, 2010)

Remili's attention was obviously drawn by the mention of payment, and he immediately rose from his seat.  "If you can provide accomodations for myself as well for the duration of my employment, I do believe we will have ourselves a very agreeable business deal, Mr. Vancercaskin.  I look forward to doing business with you."  He extended his hand with an extremely pleasant smile on his face.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 9, 2010)

I am on a mission to find out about the darkness on the sky but maybe I can afford a small distraction. Lyra says as she nods.


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

"I'm lookin' into the same thing Lyra is, but gotta put food on the table while doing the hobby research, I suppose. Why not," Nakeb agrees. 

"Now, since we're talkin' about trouble, from what they were saying this little group weren't behind this so much as contracted for it. Sounds like there's someone else pulling strings. Might be worth looking into to avoid more surprises like this one."


----------



## Aeson (Feb 10, 2010)

Saul agrees. Yes looking into it will be the first job I'd ask you to handle. Quietly if you please. 

As you talk Saul's assistant comes in with what appears to be the belongs of the criminals. 
These items belong to you. With my thanks for doing a good job in dealing with the thieves. 




I'll post what it is when I remember to bring the book to work or get a chance at home tomorrow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"You can have my unique talents. But if I find a strong lead regarding the blot, I will inform you of my leaving." Rorgar confirms, making no promises for the duration of the contract.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Aeson said:


> Saul agrees. Yes looking into it will be the first job I'd ask you to handle. Quietly if you please.




Nakeb nods, then looks to the others. "Sounds like a trip to the docks, then?"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 11, 2010)

Chan Ti looks over at the equipment that was brought in. He is not really interested in the armor but the _bracers_ catch his eye. "Anyone object if I have these bracers? he says, picking them up and examining them closely.


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



ghostcat said:


> Chan Ti looks over at the equipment that was brought in. He is not really interested in the armor but the _bracers_ catch his eye. "Anyone object if I have these bracers? he says, picking them up and examining them closely.




Nakeb shrugs. "No objection from me, though we might want to give this stuff a good going-over before we don any of it; make sure there's not pesky magics going to cause us trouble."


----------



## Wereserpent (Feb 12, 2010)

Claud takes a look at the wand and the scroll.

Anyone mind if I take these? Claud asks.

_I may not know what these do, but I am sure I can figure it out._ Claud thinks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 12, 2010)

*Rorgar*

Looking form Chan Ti to Cloud, Rorgar adds: "Good, I will just take the gold... or perhaps we should wait, sell the stuff we don't need and try to share the rest equally.... Perhaps with counting the stuff you two take in." 

[sblock=OOC]
I'm for equal share, with half the cost of taken items paid to the 'group pool'.

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 12, 2010)

If you want, I could try to determine their properties. Lyra says to Ti about the bracers.

[sblock=OOC]I have the researching campaign trait which allows me to use spellcraft to identify magic items. How'd that work again?[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Feb 13, 2010)

Spellcraft check DC 10+caster level. In the case of the bracers the DC is 17.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 13, 2010)

"Rorgar. I don't really need many possessions except where they improve or enhance my skills, hence the bracers. So I'm happy with any system you think is fair. As long as the others agree, that is." Ti says. "Lyra, if you could identify the bracers, I would be grateful."


----------



## Wereserpent (Feb 13, 2010)

Claud overhears Lyra offering to figure out what the bracers do and decides to ask her about the wand and scroll. Claud puts on his best smile.

My dear, would you mind trying to find out what this wand and scroll do? I am sure I could find out myself, but if you are already skilled in doing so, then I see no need in spending time doing so myself, at least right now.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 17, 2010)

Saul says. Once you've completed your discussion we can move on to investigating who was behind the attempted robbery.


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb shrugs toward the items recovered. "I'm not sure there's much here that'll work better for me than the gear I have," the dwarf offers. "I'll be happy to take a split of the gold, of course, or of whatever we sell the leftovers for.

"As to the docks, guess we should decide if we wanna try impersonating some of that lot out there, or just lie in wait. Not sure word isn't already out, though, that this little party went poorly."


----------



## Theroc (Feb 17, 2010)

Remili examined the items with his eyes momentarily before speaking.  "I believe it would be most lucrative for us to identify the items before selecting them, in the case that the benefits of any magic aid one of us more than another.  That said, if we are claiming items before identifying them, I'll take the crossbow..."


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 19, 2010)

Ah, certainly dear. Lyra answers to Claud and takes the items too. She mutters a few words a slight flash can be seen in her eyes before she inspects the items. No, these bracers don't have any usual markings that I'd seen before. The wand however. See the style it's carved?

OOC: Cast Detect Magic to confirm that the other items in the pile are not magical. Then try to identify the three items. First the bracers then the wand and scroll: 1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=17, 1d20+5=17. Bracers fail. What about the other two? And I'll use the detect spell to ID the spell school of the bracers, eventhough I can't determine their full properties.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

*Rorgar*

Rorgar also tries to help identifying.

[sblock=OOC]
ooc: But we can identify after casting detect  magic. The spellcraft DC is 15 + item's caster level.
Spellcraft (Int) (Pathfinder_OGC)

Spellcraft check  (1d20+4=18)

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 20, 2010)

"A lot of people left the casino after the attack was over. So the story will be all over town now. So, either the patron won't turn up or he will prepare an ambush. Still no reason we can't walk down there and have a look around." Ti thinks for a bit and says "Ay if we leave, who'll look after the gold?"


----------



## Wereserpent (Feb 20, 2010)

Ah, yes I do see the carving, Lyra. Claud says.

_I hope she can tell what the wand and scroll do._ Claud thinks to himself.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 22, 2010)

Rorgar is able to identify the the bracers as bracers of armor +1. The wand is a wand of shocking grasp which is 1st level. The scroll is a scroll of shrink item which is 3rd level.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 22, 2010)

Remili held the crossbow up, looking at those who seemed to be identifying the magic, curious if the crossbow had any special traits.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"The bracers house spirits of protection. But they will not help anyone wearing armor." Rorgar explains after communing with the spirit world..

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 23, 2010)

As no one else has laid claim to them, Ti picks up the bracers and puts them on. "I know these probably cost more than my share but if no-one objects, I'll wear them for now. We can decide what to do with them later."

[sblock=OOC]I have updated my character sheet accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 24, 2010)

These carvings on the shaft. Standard markings of Acadamae items. This one would seem to give a shocking jolt when activated. The activation word is carved here. Very small, but you can read it. Lyra is almost about to give a lecture on the standardised markings that the school uses, but decides better of it. The scroll is one for a spell of shrinking.

Any of the other items don't seem to radiate magic. She says as she looks at the pile. And certainly, I don't have use for such bracers. She nods for Ti's request. Let's take a look at the docks then?

[sblock=OOC]Hehee... I'm getting fun vibes from Lyra. A scholar, a death-priestess and a raging beast. All in one package  Damn, it took some searching to find a guild that could be a logical maker of the wand. Not owning any pf books I had to go with the wiki and what little tidbits Aeson sent me  Hopefully the Acadamae makes sense[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"Sure, take them. Better put them to use than waste them in some backpack." Rorgar assures Ti. Then he looks to Lyra: "I'm ready to go. But I would avoid the water itself. Some strange... 'animals' in there."


[sblock=OOC]
Used most of my bolts, but still have all HP and spells.

I got one healing spell prepared. Does Lyra channel positive or negative energy? Positive is a nice healing boost.

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 24, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]@WD Yeah, Lyra channels positive. Good for dispatching undead 
So yep, I have some healing to dish if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Wereserpent (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah, thank you Lyra. I really should practice at figuring out these sorts of things for myself. I never exactly had a formal education in the arcane arts, although I still know quite a bit.

If no one has any objections then I am going to be taking the wand and the scroll.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 26, 2010)

"Right. If everyone is ready, lets go? By the way. Do we have a plan or are we going to wing it?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"As we don't have any real information, we are reduced to winging it." Rorgar explains. "We could only talk in advance what everybody is capable to do. I, for example, can conjure a fog cloud, in the case we have to regroup."

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 26, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

"Well, we do have what's left of that rabble," the dwarf says, indicating with a jerk of his headthe captured theives. "Suppose we want to drag one of them along to point us in a helpful direction?

"As to what I can bring ... well, I'm a fair shot mostly, and a decent tracker, though that's usually not in the city."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 27, 2010)

Responding to Rorgar, Ti says "Well I am more a close in and personal sort of fighter. Although I can sneak up on people if the situation requires it."


----------



## Wereserpent (Feb 27, 2010)

_I guess I can take the wand and scroll._ Claud thinks to himself.

I am a Sorcerer who has a connection to the plane of Air. I am only truly just beginning to practice my craft, but I believe that I have potential. I am ready to go to the docks whenever everyone else is ready. Claud says to everyone.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"Fine, sounds like Nakeb and Ti do the front. Our sorcerer friend away from melee. And Lyra and me in the middle. Sounds like a plan?" Rorgar asks.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Mar 1, 2010)

Saul suggests, Any weapons and armor you don't want could be sold to the city watch. I do mean you might be able to. They could ask a lot of questions about where you got them. I might know a guy that knows a guy that could take them off your hands.


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 1, 2010)

Claud nods at Rorgar.

Yes, I would like to be kept away from the front lines for the most part. One of my spells does require me to get a little closer to my opponent however, but I would like to be protected by someone else. 

Claud then turns his attention to Saul.

I have no weapons that need to be sold, but I am sure my companions here might.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 2, 2010)

[sblock=OCC]Pssst. http://www.enworld.org/forum/5085654-post217.html 

Now back to not being here.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 5, 2010)

"I think it best that you sell the weapons and armor for us Mr Vancaskerkin. We'll trust you to get the best price you can for us. Ti says. Realising that someone has to make a move, otherwise they would be there all day, Ti gets up and heads towards the door. looking back over his shoulder he says "Coming" to the others.


----------



## jkason (Mar 5, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb shrugs. "If we trust you to pay us, don't see why we can't trust you to sell the rest," the dwarf says easily. As Ti rises to leave, he adjusts his backpack and checks his quiver. 

"Might as well see what we can see, you're right," he agrees. "The less time we give quarry to go to ground, the better."


----------



## Theroc (Mar 5, 2010)

Remili will take the crossbow and bolts and nod at the others decision, not having anything to say at the current time.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"Right, let's do this!" Rorgar says as he follows the others.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Mar 9, 2010)

After discussing the loot division the party moves on to investigate the wharf. The wharf district is a bustling hub of activity with ships arriving and leaving and dock works attempting to get their job done. It's loud and crowded and smells of fish. 
[sblock=ooc] Please no mom jokes.lol[/sblock]

Tell me what you guys do once you get there.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"Shall we ask around for this Angvar? Or has someone a better idea?" Rorgar asks as he looks around.

[sblock=OOC]
Trying to see if someone is following us.

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Walking Dad said:


> *Rorgar*
> 
> "Shall we ask around for this Angvar? Or has someone a better idea?" Rorgar asks as he looks around.




Nakeb shakes his head. "Might as well. I'm in and out of the city, but don't know the place well enough to know who's the go-to for the skinny on folk."


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree that trying to find Angvar is the best course of action right now. Unfortunately I would not be the best person to do so. I am very charming and handsome I know, but I was never very good at finding out information. I imagine Remili might be good at finding out where he is. Claud says and looks over to Remili, a smile on his face.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 10, 2010)

Ti is not too sure that simply asking about Angvar will work. However, he does not have a better idea so is prepared to go along with the plan. In the worst case it will end up with the party being ambushed. "I have some small skill in finding information, so I  will assist Remili if he is willing. I suggest you others keep close as I suspect that the most likely outcome will be some form of ambush."


----------



## Theroc (Mar 10, 2010)

"If this Angvar is running things in this neighborhood, asking around for him is certainly inviting trouble.  Particularly if any of his employees got a good look at us.  I'd rather not have to kill anyone else if I could possibly avoid it.  However, I cannot think of another option at present, since no one has any information on the man."


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 11, 2010)

Claud nods at Ti and Remili.

We will all be careful.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 11, 2010)

"Come on then Remili. The sooner we start, the sooner we finish." says Ti. He sets off to start questioning peope, looking over his shoulder to make sure that Remili is following.

Ti will help Remili in gathering information about Angvar. At the same time he will try to determine whether what he is been told is the truth or if they are been set up.

[sblock=OOC]Assist Remili with gather Information (Diplomacy = +5)
Sense Motive = +7[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Mar 13, 2010)

First person you come across looks like an old sea salt. 






What can I do fer ya, matey?


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 16, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]The plan was for Remili to do the taking and for Ti to assist him. However, as Theroc has not posted, I'll take over in the interest of moving the game on.[/sblock]
Ti and Remili walk over the the sailor. Ti sits crossed legs next to him. Adopting a folksy manner he says "Ahoy matey. Ah's looking for a character named Angvar. Ya don't happen to know were he lies does da?

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy = +5
Sense Motive = +7[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Mar 17, 2010)

The old man looks you up and down and says, "Get out o' har with your questions. Gar, Where can I find a bottle o'rum?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 17, 2010)

Ti looks at the sailor, trying to decide if he really doesn't know anything about Angvar or if he wants a bribe.*

Unless he thinks that the sailor does not know anything, he take a few coins** from somewhere about his person and offers them to the sailor "Here matey, I don't have any rum on me but this should buy you some.

[sblock=OOC]*	Sense motive = +7
**	4SP (Ti's a poor monk so can't really afford bribes)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb wrinkles up his nose at the old sea salt. He glances around, muttering under his breath, "Maybe we'd be better off asking someone living on rum?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 22, 2010)

*Rorgar*

Rorgar nods to the dwarf: "And you should think that our new boss had better connections to find someone, than us stumbling around."

[sblock=OOC]
Still trying to see if someone is watching us.

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 22, 2010)

Uhhhm, I will go with whatever you all decide. Claud says.


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 23, 2010)

Lyra walks over and whispers to Nakeb.

I have a feeling that we should listen to this man. I think it may be a test of some sort. I am going to talk to him and see what I can find out.

With that said Lyra steps in front of the old man.

Hello sir, would you happen to know about a man named Angvar?


----------



## Aeson (Mar 26, 2010)

Scratching his beard as he speaks. Can't say that I do. Der be a floozy named Astro sumthin. She knows lots o'folks.


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 26, 2010)

Astro who? Could you please tell me where I can find her? Lyra asks.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 27, 2010)

OOC

Aeson Did you miss this?


----------



## Aeson (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry. I did see it but didn't respond directly. I should have though. The reason you got the name he gave was because you offered the money. I really could have handled this whole thing better.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 28, 2010)

OOC:
Sorry, I got confused. For some reason, I though Lyra was talking to someone else.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm going to take this to the out of character thread.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2010)

*Rorgar*

Rorgar is still spotting for suspicious folks, like someone who runs away to warn  somebody against us

[sblock=OOC]
Perception  (1d20+9=28)
Here is the roll 

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2010)

*Remili as played by HolyMan*

"Shouldn't be to hard to find a... street mistress," Remili replies to Lyra's question. A slight blush forms on his face as he remembers he was in the presence of a lady. Her size and garb making it a little difficult.

"We don't need the old fella's help, when all he really wants is to trade lies for a slip of silver." he adds turning his back on the old sea salt and scanning the docks for anyone that looks to be in the "street mistress" profession.

[sblock=OOC] Maybe I can fail this "test" that could be a way out for Remili  [/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Mar 30, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *Rorgar*
> 
> Rorgar is still spotting for suspicious folks, like someone who runs away to warn somebody against us
> 
> ...



You notice a young boy, 10 or 11 maybe, watching from a nearby alleyway.

You also notice a young woman watching from a shadowy doorway.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 30, 2010)

Galeros said:


> Astro who? Could you please tell me where I can find her? Lyra asks.



"Ya can find her at T_he Garter" _The old man replies


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 30, 2010)

Where is this place? Is it a tavern? Lyra asks the old man.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"Nakeb, do you see those two? Maybe they know more about our target." Rorgar whispers to the ranger, secretly pointing at a young boy, 10 or 11 maybe, watching from a nearby alleyway and a young woman watching from a shadowy doorway. 	

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2459633/

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 31, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

At Rorgar's urging, Nakeb takes a look to the child. He quirks up his mouth, then shrugs.

"Little ones do have a way of noticing things without being noticed," he whispers back, "Though they're also usually very quick. Not sure that one's like to sit still long enough for us to ask, unless one of us gets sneaky."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2010)

"_The Garter_," Remili says with a smile. "Sounds just like the place to find some useful information."

[sblock=OOC] How about a Know(local) roll for Remili I don't really know if he has that or not he's not linked to my signature. [/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Apr 1, 2010)

No knowledge local. If it can be used untrained then I'll allow a roll. Remili might know a few dives around town.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2010)

Aeson said:


> No knowledge local. If it can be used untrained then I'll allow a roll. Remili might know a few dives around town.




OOC: You can use Knowledge skills untrained if the DC of the question is 10 or less. If you have access to an extensive library and a lot of time (1d4 hours) this limit is removed.


----------



## Aeson (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe some points can be used to open it up later.


the old man says, "The Garter be a tavern dat way." He points to his right. As you look in the direction you can see a row of warehouses on the left and the docks on the right.


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 6, 2010)

I suppose we should go there then. Lyra says to herself under her breath. She then turns to everyone else.

Everyone ready to go to that tavern? Lyra asks everyone.

I am ready to go whenever you are. Claud answers.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2010)

"Yes, a tavern and chance to sit a spell would be most welcome." Remili says with a grin.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 6, 2010)

Answering Lyra, Ti says "Ready when you are" Turning to the sailor, Ti then says "Thank ye for the information matey. I hope you enjoy your rum. Ti then starts to walk slowly in the indicated direction, waiting for the others to catch up.


----------



## jkason (Apr 6, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb nods to the others, telling Rorgar, "Looks like the other might have something, and I'm not keen to go splitting up to go chasing a skittish child through alleys 'round here. I say we stick with the group; if the kid gets curious enough, he'll likely follow. If not, he's probably not the kind to have noticed anything like what we're looking for, anyway."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"You are right. Running as a pack gives security. At least we know now their faces, if they continue to follow." Rorgar responds to the dwarf as they follow the others.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Apr 8, 2010)

You make it to the tavern without problem.


Along the main Dock Street, facing the ocean is a tall and wide wooden building three stories tall. The sign swinging in the ocean air is red with an image of a garter belt. 

You walk inside past the two small Halfling ‘bouncers” who look at you lazily and then seem to inspect your gear, more than your person. Inside are all manner of chair, bench, booth and table, for your drinking pleasure. Along the right wall is a long staircase going up, the steps start in the back of the taproom. Along the left wall are a cellar door and a set of two locked doors (used for private meetings.) The whole back of the bar is the bar itself, with stools of all varying sizes and heights. Many different patrons frequent The Garter, and benches and stools are there to accommodate all.


----------



## jkason (Apr 8, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

"It'd be rude to go asking for sommat without buying a drink first, yes?" the dwarf says with faint mischief in his smile. He finds a spot that can accomodate the whole group, then tries to flag down a server. 

"Besides, if we're going to be talking more, we should hydrate nice and proper. I prefer large flagons of ale, myself," he adds with a wink.


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 8, 2010)

Lyra looks at Nakeb and smiles.

You do what you want, Claud and I are going to go to the bar and see if we can find out about this Astro. Come on Claud. Lyra motions to Claud to follow her.

I will do whatever you say my lady. Claud says with a smile.

Lyra and Claud walks over to the bar and take a seat.

Can I get two ales for me and this fellow here? She asks the person behind the bar.

I thought we were going to find out about Astro? And I do not think it is very nice to just blow off Nakeb like that. Claud whispers to Lyra.

We are, but first let me check out the place, I am not sure how safe it is here. Once we get our drinks I will ask. As for Nakeb, do not worry, once he gets his drink he will forget that we left him at that table. Lyra whispers back to Claud.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2010)

*Rorgar*

Rorgar keeps staying in the background, looking at the door, if someone had followed them in.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 10, 2010)

Remili joins Nakeb at the table and orders a glass of wine from the barmaid. "So once we find Astro then what? She may not take to talking to armed strangers."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 10, 2010)

Ti walks into the "Garter" and starts looking around. Primarily to identify potential sources of trouble but also to see if he can see anyone who could be Astro. As the party splits, he is briefly undecided as what to do. His own inclination is to take a table by himself. In the end he joins Nakeb and Remili. Moving a chair so that his back is against a wall and he can watch Lyra and Claud at the bar. Although he orders a small beer, he leaves it on the table, untouched.


----------



## Aeson (Apr 13, 2010)

A waitress comes along with drinks for those at the table. She's wearing a skimpy outfit with garters of course. A gruff looking bartender serves Claud and Lyra their drinks. He gives Claud a bit of a smile as he walks away.


----------



## jkason (Apr 13, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

As the server returns with drinks, Nakeb thanks her with a broad smile.

"Now this is what a body needs after a long day's search," he adds, then, as if an afterthought, he asks, "I don't suppose you know someone by the name of ... Astro?"


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 13, 2010)

Claud waves at the man who gave him his drink.

Excuse me, sir? Can I ask you a question? You would not happen to know someone named Astro would you?


----------



## Aeson (Apr 14, 2010)

The server looks at Nakeb and says. "You mean Astrid? I don't know an Astro. What do you want with her? with a wink and a smile she says coyly I have everything you need."


The bartender looks disappointed. "Astrid? She's upstairs." He goes back to cleaning glasses.


----------



## jkason (Apr 14, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Aeson said:


> The server looks at Nakeb and says. "You mean Astrid? I don't know an Astro. What do you want with her? with a wink and a smile she says coyly I have everything you need."




The blonde dwarf's eyes widen and he stutters a moment, his cheeks clearly reddening. "Well, yes, of course you ... that is, I'm sure ..." he gulps down some ale before continuing with a measure of composure. 

"Sorry, but I wasn't actually asking after Astrid's ... services. We'd been told she might have some information we were looking for, actually."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2010)

Smiling into his wine cup Remili says, "Maybe you can do both. I for one think getting both for the price of one sounds appealing."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 14, 2010)

Ti looks the waitress slowly up and down, smiling. _Later_ he thinks to himself. *Your working. Don't mix business with pleasure. You learnt that once; the hard way. Don't make the same mistake twice.* The later thoughts actually sounded in Ti's head in his master's voice.

Heeding the mental warning, Ti stops ogling the girl and resumes his self imposed task of keeping an eye on Claude and Lyra, while at the same time watching the room for anything out of the ordinary.

[sblock=OOC]Perception +11[/sblock]


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 15, 2010)

Lyra, I think we should go back to the others and tell them what we have found out.

Lyra nods, and then downs her ale in one gulp.

Lets go.

Claud takes a gulp from his ale, and takes it with him back to the table.

Hello everyone. Lyra and I found out that this Astrid person is upstairs. I recommend we go upstairs now. Everyone be on your guard.  Claud says.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2010)

"Don't you think a large group might scare her off, or have people asking alot of questions?" Remili says. "Nakeb here was just thinking about enjoying this establishments other vintages maybe he should go and see if she will join him down here for a drink." 

Remili smile gets so big it almost touches ear to ear. Then he takes a drink before he starts laughing out loud.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"I will stay here, too." Rorgar adds.

[sblock=OOC]
Did the kid or the woman followed us?

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 15, 2010)

"I don't want to spoil your fun Remili." says Ti "However, I learnt the hard way never to mix business with pleasure. I suggest we send Lyra, as she is unlikely to get distracted."

Ti is still scanning the room, looking for anything out of the ordinary.

[sblock=OOC]Perception +11[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 15, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



ghostcat said:


> "I don't want to spoil your fun Remili." says Ti "However, I learnt the hard way never to mix business with pleasure. I suggest we send Lyra, as she is unlikely to get distracted."




"And I think it's maybe not the best idea for anyone to be wandering off alone until we know more about the bloke behind this morning's fun," Nakeb says, standing. "I'll go with Lyra. She does the talking, there's not really like to be anything to distract me."


----------



## Aeson (Apr 16, 2010)

As you look around it appears no one in particular has taken an interest in the party. Nor does it appear the ones watching outside followed you in.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 16, 2010)

Nodding in agreement with the dwarf Remili takes another sip to hide another smile.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 16, 2010)

"Sounds like the makings of a plan Nakeb." says Ti "Why don't you and Lyra go upstairs and the rest of us will keep watch down here."


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 16, 2010)

I will go with Nakeb and see who exactly this Astrid is.

With that said, Lyra motions for Nakeb to follow her upstairs as she heads up the stairs herself to go to Astrid's room.


----------



## Aeson (Apr 17, 2010)

Lyra and Nakeb as you walk up the stairs you hear music and laughter. You approach the top and turn around to see a stage with poles on the right, left and center. There are tables set up around the stage as well as comfy chairs and sofas. The women up here are wearing even less than the ones down stairs. there are a few women getting really close to the patrons seated here. There are 4 half-orcs standing around watching the crowd to make sure no one causes trouble.


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2010)

Aeson said:


> Lyra and Nakeb as you walk up the stairs you hear music and laughter. You approach the top and turn around to see a stage with poles on the right, left and center. There are tables set up around the stage as well as comfy chairs and sofas. The women up here are wearing even less than the ones down stairs. there are a few women getting really close to the patrons seated here. There are 4 half-orcs standing around watching the crowd to make sure no one causes trouble.




Nakeb bites his lip a moment, looking between the half-orcs and the scantily-clad women as if trying to decide between lesser evils, then decides to brave the half-orcs.

"We're looking for Astrid? Someone told us we could find her up here?"


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 17, 2010)

Lyra follows Nakeb to the half-orcs.

Yes, we need to speak to Astrid.


----------



## Aeson (Apr 21, 2010)

Astrid you see the human female and dwarf male talking to one of the bouncers. He looks in your direction and gestures at you.


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*

"Astrid, I think that.....individual....across the way is speaking about you.  At  least his gestures would seem to so indicate," says Quenilias Sorfenais to his new half-elven friend in the elven tongue.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2010)

The dusky girl looks over at her companion and replies in the same language. "Hmmm. They're part of the crew that broke up the attack over at Saul's place, I think. Shall we go to them, or let them come to us?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*

"I guess that's your decision, since you know more about them than I do."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2010)

The raven haired beauty leans back in her seat as she takes a draught of Cayden's bounty. She looks thoughtful for a moment, then surreptitiously loosens her blades in their sheaths.

"In that case, friend Quenilias, I say we wait. But I don't know _that_ much of these most dangerous folk, and this is not a city for carelessness. So ease your weapons as we wait; it's best to be prepared."


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*

Quen will, likewise, loosen his rapier in its sheath and get comfortable in his seat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2010)

*Rorgar*

Rorgar waits for the others to find some information by meeting this 'Astrid'.

[sblock=OOC]
Still here 

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 22, 2010)

Lyra gets tired of waiting for anyone to do anything and walks over to the woman who the half-orc glanced at.

You are Astrid? Lyra asks.


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb gives the guards thanks, then heads over to the woman indicated. He glances a bit nervously at her gentleman companion, but presses on.

"Begging your pardon if I'm interrupting ... er, something," he starts, a bit flustered. "The bloke over there said you were Astrid, and word on the street is that you might know sommat about a bloke name of Angvar?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2010)

Astrid looks the dwarf over carefully before replying.

"I might know something . . . but I'd need to know who's asking and for what purpose. I'd not like to be pointing folks to the likes of Angvar's gang only to find out they've taken it over and I have to fight them as well."


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Mowgli said:


> Astrid looks the dwarf over carefully before replying.
> 
> "I might know something . . . but I'd need to know who's asking and for what purpose. I'd not like to be pointing folks to the likes of Angvar's gang only to find out they've taken it over and I have to fight them as well."




Nakeb smiles. "I'm Nakeb, this is Lyra, and the last thing I want is having to run a gang. Truth to tell, I sort of miss my caves. But anyway, for now we're working for Saul Vancaskerkin. Looks like Angvar decided he wanted a cut of Saul's tournament money, and we're trying to track back from the rabble we took care of down there earlier."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2010)

Another long, searching look, and then:

"Very well Nakeb, Lyra, nice to meet you. I'm Astrid and this is Quenilias. We've been sort of . . . at odds . . . with Angvar's gang for a little while now. You're looking for the wrong person. Angvar is the gang leader, sure enough, but you captured him (OOC: her? I can't remember for sure and don't have time to look right now) in the fight at Saul's. I don't know who hired him and his gang for the burglary, but that's the sot you want to find, I think."


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Mowgli said:


> Another long, searching look, and then:
> 
> "Very well Nakeb, Lyra, nice to meet you. I'm Astrid and this is Quenilias. We've been sort of . . . at odds . . . with Angvar's gang for a little while now. You're looking for the wrong person. Angvar is the gang leader, sure enough, but you captured him (OOC: her? I can't remember for sure and don't have time to look right now) in the fight at Saul's. I don't know who hired him and his gang for the burglary, but that's the sot you want to find, I think."




"Word travels fast," Nakeb says. "Well, yeah, we have Angvar, but we couldn't get any kind of name out of him, so it was the only one we had ta drop. You're right, though, we're trying to figure out who hired him, move up the chain as it were. 

"There's more of us downstairs," he says, nodding in the direction of the stairs. "But since we didn't know anything about you, thought it best if only a few came up. Maybe you two'd like to meet the others?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2010)

Astrid looks to her companion at Nakeb's query. "Well, Quen? Sounds like they're on the right side after all . . . shall we meet the rest?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*



Mowgli said:


> Astrid looks to her companion at Nakeb's query. "Well, Quen? Sounds like they're on the right side after all . . . shall we meet the rest?"



"I shall trust your judgment in this matter, my dear Astrid."  But he adds in elvish, speaking softly so that only Astrid can hear, "Let us remain wary of them until they have proven themselves by actions rather than mere words, though."  Quen re-seats his rapier in its sheath.


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb brushes his hands off and grins. 

"Right this way, then," he says. "We'll just have to leave this ... er, lovely setting and head on downstairs."

Barring objections, the lanky dwarf leads the new folk and Lyra back to the party.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2010)

No objections here - Astrid rises and follows him downstairs.


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 23, 2010)

_That went well._ Lyra thinks to herself as she goes down the stairs with Nakeb, Astrid, and the elf.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*

Quen will, likewise, follow along with the group.


----------



## jkason (Apr 26, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Moving down the stairs, Nakeb leads the small group back to the party's table. 

"Folks, we have ourselves and Astrid," he says, indicating her, "Along with a bonus patron: Quenilias. Now, let's get something more to drink and see what there is to learn, yeah?"

((OOC: Since I'm not entirely sure which characters are active and which are being moved about by others, I figured I'd just let folks introduce themselves and / or use this as the opportunity for the leaving characters that are just being puppeted to take their leave.))


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello Astrid and Quenilias. I am pleased to make your acquaintance. Claud says with a smile.


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*

"And I am pleased to make yours as well, sir."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2010)

*Rorgar*

A bit confused, Rorgar looks at the others. "And how will be these two of any help?"
 
[sblock=OOC]
Hi, nice our character could met now. 

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2010)

Astrid looks around at the group. "A pleasure, friends. At this point I'm not sure how we can help, but I get around pretty well on the streets. My friend here has a 'special' connection with our god - he works a mean miracle!

As I told Nakeb, you've been looking for someone you've already got in custody. You've already got the leader of the gang - you should be looking for the one who hired him."


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 27, 2010)

Ah, I see. Claud says.

So, you can help us find who hired him? Claud asks.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2010)

Remili nods his head in hello to the newcomers as he sips his wine. He smiles at the dwarf wondering if he should poke a little fun at him but says nothing as Astrid starts talking to Claud.

_ Two more pockets to divide up the rewards._ He thinks to himself._ This is becoming most unprofitable, I may need to find something else to_ _earn some coins._


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*

Quen sees Remili's misgiving look as Astrid and he are introduced.  He says, "Are you quite sure, Astrid, that our presence here is totally welcome?  Perhaps this group has enough members already, and we are just so much surplasage?:

OOC:  Sorry, not trying to cause trouble with this post, just RPing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2010)

"I can't speak for Queni here, but I'll be happy to help as I can. Little stunts like that back at Saul's place are bad for everyone. I don't really know much more than I've told you, but I'll do what I can to help."

At Quenillias comment she looks around at the group. "I guess if we're not wanted they'll let us know, eh?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*



Mowgli said:


> At Quenillias comment she looks around at the group. "I guess if we're not wanted they'll let us know, eh?"



"Well I should certainly hope so and it should be done with all haste so that we can make other arrangements quickly.  All that dancing, frolicking, and cavorting through the forest is awfully expensive, you know," says Quen with a wink to the Dwarf, apparently trying to show his new would-be companions that he does not take himself too seriously all the time.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"Alright, elf. Let's make it quick to estimate your usefulness. What is your profession?" Rorgar asks Quen. He doesn't know what it is, but he feels a bit distrust to helpers with elven descend.
 
[sblock=OOC]
Got a bit of a 300 moment here 

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Mowgli said:


> At Quenillias comment she looks around at the group. "I guess if we're not wanted they'll let us know, eh?"





Nakeb shakes his head. "I think a good half of us aren't even from here, so anyone who knows the city's more than welcome," he assures Astrid.


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*

Put on the spot by the Dwarvish assault, Quen suddenly sobers up and says, "It is uncommon for this to happen, but I am the second cleric in this group.  I serve Cayden Cailean.  Astrid, as you say, is necessary because she knows the city.  And I, while not as necessary, serve as a second healer, also allowing for both clerics to use a greater variety of spells.  And I have enough ability with my rapier to make a good contribution to the defense of the group as well."


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 28, 2010)

You two are more than welcome to join us. Claud says to Astrid and Quenilias.

Lyra nods in agreement with Claud.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 28, 2010)

Ti is still keeping an eye on the room, looking out for anyone who appears to be paying particular attention to the group. Up until this point he has kept quiet, although he has actually been following the conversation. "Astrid, Quenilias Greetings. My family name is Chan and my calling name is Ti." he says formally. "I too welcome you to our group."

[sblock=OOC]Perception +11[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*

"Ti, Claud, Lyra, I (nay, we) are honored by your confindence and shall apply all of our abilities to the utmost to ensure that your faith is well-deserved.  And once again, thank you."  Quen now suddenly falls uncharacteristically silent, fearing that he may have spoken too much and jinxed their new arrangement.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"Rorgar. You may join us. Where next?"

[sblock=OOC]
Not the biggest speaker, this Rorgar 

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2010)

"Well, it seems as though our next move should be to start sifting through the numerous rumors afloat on the streets, trying to winnow out the name behind the attack on Saul's."


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 29, 2010)

That sounds like a good idea...but where do we even begin? Claud asks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2010)

*Rorgar*



Mowgli said:


> "Well, it seems as though  our next move should be to start sifting through the numerous rumors  afloat on the streets, trying to winnow out the name behind the attack  on Saul's."




"I thought we did just this. We found our new 'friends' this way."

[sblock=OOC]
Not the biggest speaker, this Rorgar 

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2010)

_Right, let's keep this friendly._

Astrid keeps her voice friendly, but matter of fact - studiously avoiding any tones that might make her new friends feel like she's talking down to them.

"OK, that's a good start - I didn't realize you'd already taken that on. Just out of curiosity, were you asking about Angvar, or about he person or persons who hired him? If you were asking about Angvar, whoever you were asking probably just assumed you wanted to hire him yourself. No reason to jump to the conclusion you were after his employer.  

Let's do a little subtle gathering of information, keep our ears open. The attack just happened a little bit ago, and it may take some time to get a line on what we want.

Also, I assume you searched the thugs' bodies. Were you looking for anything that might identify their employer? If not, we may want to take another look."


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*

"Sounds like a wise plan, Astrid."


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 29, 2010)

All I took from the thugs' bodies was a wand and a scroll. Claud says.


----------



## jkason (Apr 29, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

"We'd been asking 'bout Angvar, hoping to track down where he nested. Thought that might be the best place to try to find info on his boss," Nakeb says. "But like I said, a lot of us aren't from around here. Tracking in a cave I can do; or putting an arrow through the right chest. Wheedling locals for information I'm not so good at."


----------



## HolyMan (May 2, 2010)

Remili had kept quiet throughout the talk, his mind going over what good these to new people would be. When Nakeb's comments hit home, turning to the dwarf he says, "That would be my specialty."

With a large grin the rogue stands and says to the group, "Give me an hour or so I will see what I can learn." Remili moves to the door ducking back out it to the streets of the city.

[sblock=OOC] And with that Remili will not return in an hour or so. What happened?? Did he get waylaid by thugs of the same employer as the ones who attacked Sauls? Did he find a more lucative job and just got side treked? Did he say forget it decide to strike out on his own?  

I don't know but the mystery is there and when the DM needs a good shocker to throw at the PCs they might, find Remilis body? see him working in a chain gang (got caught), or go looking for an informat only to find out the guy they call ShadowSeer is none other than Remili. Thank for letting me in to help Have a great game everyone. HolyMan [/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (May 5, 2010)

Thank you HolyMan. It was good to have you on board. 

Sorry I've been out of it recently. I've had a lot going on and I found out this morning a cousin had died last night. I intended to work on getting the story moving but with this new issue on top of what was already taking time, I just haven't had the time or energy. Please continue role playing to keep the game alive. I'll do my best to get things moving over the weekend.


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*



HolyMan said:


> With a large grin the rogue stands and says to the group, "Give me an hour or so I will see what I can learn." Remili moves to the door ducking back out it to the streets of the city. And with that Remili will not return in an hour or so.



Quen, puzzled, turns to the others, "How often does he run off by himself like this, by the way?"

OOC:  No worries, Aeson.  Take as long as you need to do what must be done.  Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2010)

The dusky half-elf looks after the departing man in bemusement. "OK, with Remili taking care of the rumor chasing, we should probably go have a look at the bodies! That's not really my area, but I'll go along anyway. I'm afraid having two of us out asking questions will bring unwanted attention."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for your loss, Aeson - we'll be hanging out here when you're ready to move on![/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 5, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Leif said:


> Quen, puzzled, turns to the others, "How often does he run off by himself like this, by the way?"




Nakeb frowns. "Just met him today, so I really couldn't tell you. Seems kinda sudden, though. Thought we'd agreed to stick together. Hope the fella doesn't go getting himself in trouble...

"As to looking at the bodies, I sorta figure those ought to be cleaned up by now. Can't imagine the new boss wanting rotting body smell, after all. But we can head back and check it out."


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*

"Think we should wait for our friend to return before we go and do that, or do you already have a usual rendezvous place where he can be reasonably sure of finding us?"


----------



## jkason (May 6, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Leif said:


> "Think we should wait for our friend to return before we go and do that, or do you already have a usual rendezvous place where he can be reasonably sure of finding us?"




Nakeb shrugs.

"Far as I know, we don't have a regular anything." He smiles now, a bit of mischief in his expression. "So, for Remili, I think you're right and we need to stay right here drinking until his hour's up."


----------



## ghostcat (May 6, 2010)

While still scanning the room, Ti interjects. "As Nakeb says we have only just started working together, so haven't established meeting places yet. I assume he'll come back here first then make his way back to the Gold Goblin if we're not here. Anyway, do you and Astrid have any idea what we should do next."


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*

"I'm new here, in the group and the city, so I'm of the mind that I should defer to others who at least know a little bit about what's going on.  Astrid, however, seems to have some good ideas for what we should do next.  I guess the first thing, though, is that we should wait until we are all together again."


----------



## Wereserpent (May 7, 2010)

Claud nods.

That seems like a good idea, but we should not wait too long for Remili. If he does not come back in a hew hours then we should go out looking for him. Claud says.


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*

"But do we even know where to begin such a search?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2010)

"Same place we'd start looking for the person behind the attack on Saul's place, I'd guess. Hit the streets, listen for rumors, ask the locals."


----------



## ghostcat (May 7, 2010)

"We have the best part of an hour until Remili come back. So as Astrid has suggested things we can try, we can usefully use the time, rather than waste it waiting here." Saying this, Ti seems to have no idea that some people may have an ulterior motive for wanting to stay.


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*



Mowgli said:


> "Same place we'd start looking for the person behind the attack on Saul's place, I'd guess. Hit the streets, listen for rumors, ask the locals."



"If you have a suggestion for where to begin this activity, I'm willing to give it a go.  Lead on, fair, Astrid!"


----------



## ghostcat (May 8, 2010)

Seeing that the others appear to be getting ready to leave, Ti gets out of his chair and walks to the door. Standing in the doorway, he scans the street looking for either something out of the ordinary or anyone who appears to be watching the inn doorway.

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on Perception (+11) for 21[/sblock]


----------



## Wereserpent (May 8, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> "Same place we'd start looking for the person behind the attack on Saul's place, I'd guess. Hit the streets, listen for rumors, ask the locals."




I am willing to go along and help look. Lyra says.

Claud nods his agreement.


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*

Nakeb sighs, looking a bit mournful at his empty ale mug, then shrugs. 

"To the streets again, then."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 8, 2010)

"Do we want to do this subtle, or fast and hard? In this town, if folks find out you're looking for them they respond in one of two ways - usually. They either dive for the depths, or come after you. If the people we're looking for are the dive deep type, we need subtle. If they're the 'come after you' type it might be enough to let them know we're looking . . . of course, then we have to deal with them when they show up.

Also, if we're all going to leave we should let the barkeep know to expect Remili back in an hour or so, and ask him to let Remili know where we've gone."


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Mowgli said:


> "Do we want to do this subtle, or fast and hard? In this town, if folks find out you're looking for them they respond in one of two ways - usually. They either dive for the depths, or come after you. If the people we're looking for are the dive deep type, we need subtle. If they're the 'come after you' type it might be enough to let them know we're looking . . . of course, then we have to deal with them when they show up.




"The raid on the tournament took plenty of chutzpah," Nakeb offers. "I'm thinking that sounds more like the 'come after you' type. 'Course, I'm better with cave dwellers than city folk, so I could be wrong."



> Also, if we're all going to leave we should let the barkeep know to expect Remili back in an hour or so, and ask him to let Remili know where we've gone."




Nakeb nods to this. "I'll let him know. 'Course, it'd be rude asking without getting another drink, so I'll just ... so's we don't make any more enemies, ya understand."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 8, 2010)

*Rorgar*

"I don't like plans that include getting ambushed. In unknown terrain no less..."

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 17 (T14, FF13), HP 21/21, F +6,R+3,W+7

Spells prepared
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Bolts remaining: 2/7

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Wereserpent (May 9, 2010)

Lyra and I are not exactly good at being subtle about things, but we will go along and see how we can help. Claud says.


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*



jkason said:


> " 'Course, it'd be rude asking without getting another drink, so I'll just ... so's we don't make any more enemies, ya understand."



Quen smiles broadly.  "Who would have thought it?  I've only just begun my association with this bunch, and already I'm having great feelings of admiration for a Dwarf!"


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> Seeing that the others appear to be getting ready to leave, Ti gets out of his chair and walks to the door. Standing in the doorway, he scans the street looking for either something out of the ordinary or anyone who appears to be watching the inn doorway.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Take 10 on Perception (+11) for 21[/sblock]



 You see the kid that was spotted earlier. He's standing on the sidewalk trying not to look like he's watching.


----------



## ghostcat (May 11, 2010)

Seeing the kid lurking outside, Ti pretends that someone has called him and turns around as if to answer. Moving back inside he speaks to the group "One of kid that Nakeb and Rorgar tried to follow earlier is outside. If we try to chase him he will just run away again. But. He doesn't know Astrid and Quen." Ti grins evilly and waits for them to take the hint. If asked he will describe the kid.


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



ghostcat said:


> Seeing the kid lurking outside, Ti pretends that someone has called him and turns around as if to answer. Moving back inside he speaks to the group "One of kid that Nakeb and Rorgar tried to follow earlier is outside. If we try to chase him he will just run away again. But. He doesn't know Astrid and Quen." Ti grins evilly and waits for them to take the hint. If asked he will describe the kid.




"So he's still watching us? Well, then, sounds like he's the next step. I say all but Astrid and Quen head out and hook in the opposite direction of the boy. That way our new pair can just pick up behind him when he crosses in front of this place."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2010)

"Sounds good to me . . . wait a sec. If he's just following you, won't he just go wherever you do? How will that lead us to new info? Unless you lead him into a blind alley, and we come in behind to trap him. Then we could ask him a few questions.

Quen, you up for tailing him with me?"


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2010)

*Nakeb Gutterik, dwarven ranger*



Mowgli said:


> "Sounds good to me . . . wait a sec. If he's just following you, won't he just go wherever you do? How will that lead us to new info? Unless you lead him into a blind alley, and we come in behind to trap him. Then we could ask him a few questions."




"Was thinking along those lines," Nakeb says. "Don't know we'd be able to follow him anywhere, but if he's looking at us, you two can hopefully pin him down so we can find out what he's after."


----------



## Wereserpent (May 11, 2010)

I am not sure if there is anything Lyra or I could do to help. Claud Says.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*



Mowgli said:


> Quen, you up for tailing him with me?"



"Yes, indeed!  Ahh, adventure!"


----------



## ghostcat (May 12, 2010)

"That's more or less what I had in mind." Ti says, still grinning. "

Everyone Ready? he says as he heads back to the door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2010)

Astrid positions herself where she can see out through the door but will herself be cloaked in the shadows within, and sets herself to wait for the young boy to pass by.


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2010)

*Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric2 of Cayden Cailean, AC:20, hp:14*

Quen likewise moves into the shadows, trusting Astrid to indicate when they should proceed.


----------

